# What's the longest shot you've ever attempted?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Won't make this as a poll, but using a handgun, what's the longest shot you've ever attempted, either known or estimated range?

Silhouette shooters regularly shoot out to 200 meters (about 218 yards). Ever try anything beyond that? Don't care what your target was or how big, just a long range shot.

Bob Wright


----------



## RonJ (May 6, 2006)

About 500 meters with an M-14. I missed!
Once hit a woodpecker at about 100 meters with a 22 Ruger standard model auto. Pure luck, I was sorry I hit the little guy.


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

When I was a kid I tried to shoot down a jetliner with my BB gun. I was in my back yard, it was at about 32,000 feet. I'm not sure if I hit it or not.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Tried to shoot a duck(scare him really) on a lake once with my blackhawk .44 mag.,wasnt even close so I kinda paced it out along the shore and it turned out to be about 600 yrds. Felt like a idjut.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Me and my cousin set a old moonshine jug up in the fork of a tree and walked back up to house. We shot out of a window resting the gun in it. He took 2 shots and missed. I took one shot and got lucky and hit it. We think it was at about 110yds. but not really sure. It was down a long hill for sure. I aimed about 2 foot above it or so it looked. That was with a 22 rifle. All Luck.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Years back I used to shoot at a 2ft. square steel plate that was on a hill 450yds away. On a good day I would hit it 4 out of 6 shots with my Ruger Super Blackhawk. If you practice long range shooting with a handgun, you learn how much front sight to hold up, then it just a matter of trigger control.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

When my .44 Magnum was still new to me, we would do some plinking after a day's hunt. We had a spot where the highway dead ended at the Mississippi River above Memphis. Logs floating in the river were our target, at ranges we estimated to be three hundred to four hundred yards. The .44 made enough splash to adjust our aiming. It was satisfying when we could knock bark or pieces of wood off those tree trunks. The distance was great enough that at times the splash thrown up by a .357 could not be observed.

I once had a Charter Arms .44 Special Bulldog, when they were a new item, about 1975. I tried hitting paper plates placed on the berm behind the 100 yard line. I could get hits, but only by holding the bottom of the front blade even with the top of rear sight notch. This using my .44 Russian handloads. Always felt like I was using a mortar.

Bob Wright


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

Probably 'round 150 yards, at a city dump~!


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

200 yards on a 24" steel gong at the local range, with .45, .44, .357, .38. Hit it every once in a while.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

W/ a handgun? MAybe 35 yards on a sihloette target w/ my P99.

50 yards w/ a rifle. 

Sorry, no impressive distances...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Sounds like a bunch of fish stories to me. I think even the best handgun shooter would be hard pressed to hit a taget at 100 yds. Thats a damn football field!:watching:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I guess Mr.P has never heard of metallic silhouette shooting or IHMSA.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Sounds like a bunch of fish stories to me. I think even the best handgun shooter would be hard pressed to hit a taget at 100 yds. Thats a damn football field!:watching:


I have never done it - but I've heard enough stories of 100 yard shots from a bunch of people. I believe it can be done...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I have never done it - but I've heard enough stories of 100 yard shots from a bunch of people. I believe it can be done...


I'm sure it can be done.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

When I had my Glock G20 (10mm) I could hit a steel gong (12 to 14 in. dia.) 'bout 6 or 7 times out of 10 from 100 yds. holding on a small rest from the shooting bench. Others in camp also had the same good luck with the 10. We just aimed at the top of the gong. :smt023


----------



## Tweesdad (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, it can be done. As a much younger man I lost a whole lot of money betting my Sgt. couldn't hit a 50 yard pistol target with a model 36 2" at 100 yards.
I learned a lesson, and spent enough time practicing so that I was able to make my money back by letting people bet against me.
Just practice. That's all it takes.


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> I guess Mr.P has never heard of metallic silhouette shooting or IHMSA.


that's what i was thinking... been to lots of IHMSA shoots in my day. helped my best friend run the state match in 1990...... i used to plink at the sighter rams at 200 yards off hand with my model 27 6" s&w ....... i got to hittin it pretty regularly......

LIFE IS SHORT.........


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok guys, my competitive shooting has been with targets, the bulls eye type with a rifle, way easier than a handgun but difficult non the less. 

Anyone should be able to hit a barn door (silhouette). But still, 200 yards free hand with a pistol? Two football fields? I gotta shoot with you guys. I gotta see it to believe it.:mrgreen:


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Long shot*

the this probably wasn't the longest but it is one I know the distance. Many years ago I stopped at the 200 yard rifle range and observed a friend of mine shooting a Remington XP-100 with scope sight at that distance. He offered to let me shoot a few. I think I shot 5 rounds of 221 Remington Fireballs and all at least hit the paper.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've only gone out 50 yards. I haven't been blessed with a cool card that let's me use one of the local outdoor ranges, and apparently they have to deem you cool enough before you can do that. But my 686 isn't too bad at 50 yards, neither is my Sig. My K31 laughs at 50 yards. And the Bersa... well, haven't pushed her that far yet.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't get to shoot much at outdoor ranges, but recently was making a Coke can bounce at 30 yards with my Sig P229. Not every one hit the can, mind you....


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

some can do it ....some cant
Im working on a 150 too 200 yard range at my house for my .17 HMR....


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

I used to go shooting out in the desert at the base of a small moutain with rifes, shotguns and handguns. We would throw clay pigeons for shotguns and set a few on the ground, up on the mountain, for the rifles. We had some on the ground approx. 100 yds. away that nobody hit. I took my Taurus .357 6in. brl and shot three of them out of the six shots. Everyone there was impressed as hell that I could hit clay pigeons on the ground at 100 yds with a handgun.


----------

